# Goat Has a Chesty Cough??



## KotiK (Jul 16, 2010)

I raise and show boer goats and we have recently been battleing parasites, and I believe it started with all the crazy weather we have been having in our state stressing our goats. Our goats are generally very healthy, and up to date on vaccinations...so we are now on the up hill side of our battle (they have been wormed, given preventatives, vitamins, and antibiotics.) Now I have some that have developed a cough that sounds like me when i have a sinus infection (you all know the kind), or that sounds like congestion. None of the goats have runny noses, or watery eyes, and nobody has diarreha. They all are acting normal and healthy considering all the stress they have been put through during our parasite battle. Should I just watch and see if I need to shoot them up with antibiotics again...? I have never had to deal with such an ongoing amount of problems, if it is not one thing it is another. I need help! Please! If anyone has any suggestions as to what medications I should give them for it...or what I should do please let me know! I am literally at wits end.
**All temperatures seem normal and noone is acting abnormally, everyone is eating and drinking out of a clean water source.**


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Did you give a wormer that kills Lungworms?


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

pam has a great point! some dewormers don't treat lungworms. :hug:


----------



## KotiK (Jul 16, 2010)

yes i have alternated over the last three weeks between Ivomec, Valbazen, and safeguard and i know for sure valbazen kills lungworms...however i am not sure about the others. Valbazen is also the most recent wormer I have used so they have got a recent dose of lungworm killer...could that still be a problem?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What dosage?

If they had lungworms... could be... that they may have a little scar tissue or trying ti rid the dead worms....after treatment... with their coughing ...

Could also be allergies... :wink:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Forgot to ask....Did you treat 10 days later....? with each wormer to get hatching eggs?


----------



## KotiK (Jul 16, 2010)

I gave the babies between 3 and 5cc depending on their weight I have some a little older and bigger then others and I gave the adults between 10 and 15cc, and yep they have been treated every 10 days.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Say welcome to Goatspot Kotik!
Sorry no help, just wanted to welcome you as a fellow Boer person .


----------



## KotiK (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Welcome...KotiK ... :wink: :thumb: 

If they are Ok in all other aspects... give them a little time .... watch them.... 

After all the treatments with worming...... they may be just getting rid of the crud... :wink: 

Can I ask why... you thought they were wormy ...to have to treat them so much in the 1st place?


----------



## KotiK (Jul 16, 2010)

ok will do..i was advised by others to do that as well (however i do like to get as many opinions as possible.) 

And I thought they were wormy because one of my goats started acting a little tired and out of the ordinary and when I checked her gums they were very white! It bewildered me everyone else acted fine, even her until I noticed it.None of them had dropped weight. I gave her a dewormer and a week later she developed bottle jaw...she was still ok just acting a little tired. Her bottle jaw began to go down by the time it was time to treat her again, but she had started to go down hill and she stopped eating. She would only nibble at her food. We did everything we could but she just wasn't thriving she eventually passed away .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry you lost one...it is never easy....  :hug: 

Now... I see why you where concerned....great call on your part...they did need it.... :wink: :thumb: Also... if you want to know... what worms you are dealing with.... instead of guessing and have to use all kinds of wormers.......you can get a fecal done at your vet..with the one that is showing signs...it is pretty cheap.... and it will pin point what you should give them in wormers.. also at the same time have them test for cocci just to be sure everything is good there....adults don't always show scouring signs....but lose weight no matter how fed... :wink: :thumb:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

Bottle jaw is a BIG sign indicating liver flukes. Treat with ivomec PLUS at the rate of 1cc per 25 lbs once every 10 days for 30 days. When you are dealing with severe worm overload you have to supplement with iron and Vitamin B12 at the same time that you worm... if you don't your goat will bleed out internally as the worms die and detach. 

I'm sorry you lost your doe... that must have been difficult.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Bottle jaw is a BIG sign indicating liver flukes. Treat with ivomec PLUS at the rate of 1cc per 25 lbs once every 10 days for 30 days. When you are dealing with severe worm overload you have to supplement with iron and Vitamin B12 at the same time that you worm... if you don't your goat will bleed out internally as the worms die and detach.


Valbezen also treats liver flukes... KotiK ...mentioned using it and it should of already covered them....and bottle jaw went away... :wink:


----------

